# To those of you complaining about being deactivated...what would you like U or L to do?



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

They're already doing all they can. What else would you have them realistically do?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Hold passengers to the same standard as the drivers, driving habits set aside....

Btw can you escalate my suggestion to tier 3 support


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Hold passengers to the same standard as the drivers, driving habits set aside....
> 
> Btw can you escalate my suggestion to tier 3 support


Hold the riders to what same standard? They are paying. You are getting paid. How could the standards possibly be the same?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Hold the riders to what same standard? They are paying. You are getting paid. How could the standards possibly be the same?


I had a pax make numerous racist comments last night...
It's on my dash cam
Lyft's response was to suspend me
Seems fair to me


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Demon said:


> They're already doing all they can. What else would you have them realistically do?


What are they doing?


----------



## retrorozz (Oct 25, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> I had a pax make numerous racist comments last night...
> It's on my dash cam
> Lyft's response was to suspend me
> Seems fair to me


 This doesn't make sense, explain this in more detail ? I've learned that it's best not complain about passengers. Mainly because Uber or Lyft May end up calling the passenger to hear their side of it and depending on what they say it could really end up hurting you. I had a passenger one time get physical with me because he was stupid drunk and when I complained I received an email back saying that they would investigate and contact the passenger to hear their side. I sent them camera footage but I couldn't even get anyone to look at it.



Demon said:


> They're already doing all they can. What else would you have them realistically do?


 I would like for them at the very least to actually listen to your side of it And view evidence you may have. My friend got deactivated from Lyft because the passenger called and said he had been drinking. My friend doesn't drink at all He also had cam footage of the entire ride. Lyft would not even give him a chance to defend himself. They deactivated him without hearing his side of the story or viewing any cam footage. This job is very important to me and it's scary to think some jerk could have Me deactivated because he's trying to score a free ride.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

retrorozz said:


> This doesn't make sense, explain this in more detail ? I've learned that it's best not complain about passengers. Mainly because Uber or Lyft May end up calling the passenger to hear their side of it and depending on what they say it could really end up hurting you. I had a passenger one time get physical with me because he was stupid drunk and when I complained I received an email back saying that they would investigate and contact the passenger to hear their side. I sent them camera footage but I couldn't even get anyone to look at it.


Exactly what I said....I had verified the name nothing more



Tnasty said:


> What are they doing?


Nothing


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Get the driver's side of the story before permanent deactivation.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

mikes424 said:


> Get the driver's side of the story before permanent deactivation.


How?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Demon said:


> How?


Email
Or be old fashioned, a phone call.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

mikes424 said:


> Email
> Or be old fashioned, a phone call.


Drivers can do that now.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Demon said:


> Drivers can do that now.


Yes
But that is after the fact. Should be before a ginsl decision is made.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

mikes424 said:


> Yes
> But that is after the fact. Should be before a ginsl decision is made.


That wold draw the process out longer. The driver still wouldn't be able to drive while they wait for the driver's statement and there's nothing the driver could say to help their case.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Demon said:


> They're already doing all they can. What else would you have them realistically do?


So are you suggesting those wrongly deactivated should not complain?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> So are you suggesting those wrongly deactivated should not complain?


Nope. Just pointing out that U or L is already doing everything they can on their end. My advice, don't do business with U or L.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Hold the riders to what same standard? They are paying. You are getting paid. How could the standards possibly be the same?


This Week Uber made over $400 in commission off of my driving. Lyft probably made a couple hundred on their side too. Pax are paying $5 - $50, and I'm contributing the actual work that makes it all happen. Tell me, who is the one boosting profit margins? Passengers aren't driving themselves, and the Uber and Lyft apps don't do anything but route calls and steal money. Without us, NOTHING works.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> This Week Uber made over $400 in commission off of my driving. Lyft probably made a couple hundred on their side too. Pax are paying $5 - $50, and I'm contributing the actual work that makes it all happen. Tell me, who is the one boosting profit margins? Passengers aren't driving themselves, and the Uber and Lyft apps don't do anything but route calls and steal money. Without us, NOTHING works.


Call for a strike.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> They're already doing all they can. What else would you have them realistically do?


They're not doing anything except devising ways to steal more money from passengers and drivers. Tell us, what EXACTLY are they doing
to earn their keep? Did they improve the app? LOL



Demon said:


> Call for a strike.


Just because you live in one of the most horrible markets in the world doesn't mean that the rest of us are sucking it. I don't work nights. I don't work weekends. I'm always home before lunch, and half the time I'm home in time for breakfast. Last week I worked 26 hrs, and my gross between Uber and Lyft was $986.

It's not perfect, but I'm not the one that needs to strike.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> They're not doing anything except devising ways to steal more money from passengers and drivers. Tell us, what EXACTLY are they doing
> to earn their keep? Did they improve the app? LOL
> 
> Just because you live in one of the most horrible markets in the world doesn't mean that the rest of us are sucking it. I don't work nights. I don't work weekends. I'm always home before lunch, and half the time I'm home in time for breakfast. Last week I worked 26 hrs, and my gross between Uber and Lyft was $995.
> ...


Proof please


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Proof please


Proof of what? That Uber and Lyft took 1/2 of my earnings?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> They're not doing anything except devising ways to steal more money from passengers and drivers. Tell us, what EXACTLY are they doing
> to earn their keep? Did they improve the app? LOL
> 
> Just because you live in one of the most horrible markets in the world doesn't mean that the rest of us are sucking it. I don't work nights. I don't work weekends. I'm always home before lunch, and half the time I'm home in time for breakfast. Last week I worked 26 hrs, and my gross between Uber and Lyft was $986.
> ...


That's not at all what the thread is about.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> That's not at all what the thread is about.


Correction: That's may not be what YOUR post was about, but it's not all about you, is it?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> My advice, don't do business with U or L.


 Then why are YOU? And when are YOU quitting, so you're "not doing business with them"?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Correction: That's may not be what YOUR post was about, but it's not all about you, is it?
> 
> My deposits for last week. I don't have time to break down how much each company too, though. (It's not hard to believe they took a large percentage, though)
> View attachment 282397


Is that a portion of a bank statement


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Is that a portion of a bank statement


It was the relevant deposit transactions from Uber and Lyft from last week that show what I made from the two companies. I'm doing almost $1k /wk on part time hours. Things suck, but they're not as horrible as some people believe.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Demon said:


> They're already doing all they can. What else would you have them realistically do?


Depends on the type of deactivation.

And no, they can do much much better.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> It was the relevant deposit transactions from Uber and Lyft from last week that show what I made from the two companies. I'm doing almost $1k /wk on part time hours. Things suck, but they're not as horrible as some people believe.


I still find it very veryhard to believe, although it may be possible in your market.... with the .605 rates here in indianapolis, its not possible


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I still find it very veryhard to believe, although it may be possible in your market.... with the .605 rates here in indianapolis, its not possible


We currently get $1.11 /mile + $0.1875 /min

Major highway closing in 4 weeks should turn the entire city into a parking lot, and I'm hoping morning commute will surge HARD until summer returns.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> Correction: That's may not be what YOUR post was about, but it's not all about you, is it?


That literally made no sense. If you'd like to start a different topic, go start a thread about a different topic.



Pax Collector said:


> Depends on the type of deactivation.
> 
> And no, they can do much much better.


OK. What can they do?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

almost 1k a week, congrats my man.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

There should be a false accusation fee, just like a cleaning fee.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

njn said:


> There should be a false accusation fee, just like a cleaning fee.


No driver could ever prove it was a false accusation, and that would discourage people from making real complaints.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Demon said:


> OK. What can they do?


Not penalize drivers for false accusations and do a better job investigating those claims, fix the rating system so riders that are upset about a driver following the rules don't get to rate low, have a better support system than bots replying with automated messages, to name a few.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

They are paying false accusation fees of $150 or $100 to some drivers. They should make it as easy as cleaning fees.

The algo already tracks repeated claims of the pax.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Pax Collector said:


> Not penalize drivers for false accusations and do a better job investigating those claims, fix the rating system so riders that are upset about a driver following the rules don't get to rate low, have a better support system than bots replying with automated messages, to name a few.


How do they know it's a false accusation?
How would they know what a driver was rated for?
A better support system means less money for drivers.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> That wold draw the process out longer. The driver still wouldn't be able to drive while they wait for the driver's statement and there's nothing the driver could say to help their case.


. This makes no sense. The driver can't drive until they get the drivers statement. Yes getting the driver's statement sooner would draw out the process? Makes perfect uber sense


Demon said:


> They're already doing all they can. What else would you have them realistically do?


Hmmmmm aren't these statements a little hypocritical? There's nothing the driver can say that will help their case but Uber and Lyft are doing everything they can? How can I be possibly doing everything they can when they're not even considering half of the parties interest?


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> This Week Uber made over $400 in commission off of my driving. Lyft probably made a couple hundred on their side too. Pax are paying $5 - $50, and I'm contributing the actual work that makes it all happen. Tell me, who is the one boosting profit margins? Passengers aren't driving themselves, and the Uber and Lyft apps don't do anything but route calls and steal money. Without us, NOTHING works.


How's that different to sny other contractor? You didn't explain how the two are comperable...

Ok, lets try this another way. What metric would you like them to hold to the same standard as a driver and how would they enforce it, legally and with a reasonable customer service standard?



Juggalo9er said:


> I had a pax make numerous racist comments last night...
> It's on my dash cam
> Lyft's response was to suspend me
> Seems fair to me


Seems legit. With an argument constructed from a tototal non sequitur, like that one, it's a wonder they didn't jump to your defence immediately.

It's less trouble to deactivate you. There's no chance this was isolated. You're hiding some relevant information, it is pretty obvious.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> . This makes no sense. The driver can't drive until they get the drivers statement. Yes getting the driver's statement sooner would draw out the process? Makes perfect uber sense
> 
> Hmmmmm aren't these statements a little hypocritical? There's nothing the driver can say that will help their case but Uber and Lyft are doing everything they can? How can I be possibly doing everything they can when they're not even considering half of the parties interest?


It does make sense, go back & read it. The driver can't drive until U or L get their statement.
I'll bite, what could a driver possibly say?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> How's that different to sny other contractor? You didn't explain how the two are comperable...
> 
> Ok, lets try this another way. What metric would you like them to hold to the same standard as a driver and how would they enforce it, legally and with a reasonable customer service standard?
> 
> ...


No, i'm not....I plan on posting the video on you tube next weekend when i'm off.... the accusation is flattering however


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> No, i'm not....I plan on posting the video on you tube next weekend when i'm off.... the accusation is flattering however


Right. You do that... * rolls eyes*


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Right. You do that... * rolls eyes*


You're the best buddy....
Happy trolling


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> No, i'm not....I plan on posting the video on you tube next weekend when i'm off.... the accusation is flattering however


That's grounds for immediate deactivation.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Demon said:


> That's grounds for immediate deactivation.


Hold on

Had to put my face of concern on


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Demon said:


> That's grounds for immediate deactivation.


The irony of me calling him a troll...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> Hold on
> 
> Had to put my face of concern on


Then it makes no sense for you to be in this thread.



Rushmanyyz said:


> The irony of me calling him a troll...


And he immediately gets busted for trolling. Could not have timed that any better.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Demon said:


> Then it makes no sense for you to be in this thread.
> 
> And he immediately gets busted for trolling. Could not have timed that any better.


Are you a little slow?
Its not a bad thing, I am rather concerned at this point.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> Are you a little slow?
> Its not a bad thing, I am rather concerned at this point.


I'm not, which is why I'm pointing out that after you stating you don't care about deactivation it makes no sense that you're in a thread about deactivation. You're just here to troll. If you have anything to contribute to the actual thread feel free.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uber and lyft are a tax deduction for me....
Do I care, yes
AM I highly concerned, no other people do this for a living and i have concern for them.... hence the reason I commented


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> Uber and lyft are a tax deduction for me....
> Do I care, yes
> AM I highly concerned, no other people do this for a living and i have concern for them.... hence the reason I commented


But posting dashcam video on YouTube is a clear violation of policy and will get you deactivated if the video is found online. Is it even legal to record a private conversation in Indiana?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Demon said:


> But posting dashcam video on YouTube is a clear violation of policy and will get you deactivated if the video is found online. Is it even legal to record a private conversation in Indiana?


How about you tell me


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Juggalo9er said:


> How about you tell me


You're back to trolling.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Demon said:


> You're back to trolling.


It's in my blood
Kinda like shuffling
I can't help it


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> It's in my blood
> Kinda like shuffling
> I can't help it


Uch...how droll.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Uch...how droll.


Expanding the vocabulary are we?


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Expanding the vocabulary are we?


My elocution would be wasted on a discourse as trite, aimless, and irredeemable as this has been.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> My elocution would be wasted on a discourse as trite, aimless, and irredeemable as this has been.


So why not put that wonderful thesaurus skill you have to work while getting a degree. Instead of attempting to stir banter with someone on an uber driver forum.....btw BA in BS


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

[email protected]#$!t rolls downhill, ladies and gentlemen you are definitely at the bottom of the business pyramid. So am I, and one thing I've learned over time especially when you work for large corporations is: " Workers are replaceable." Because so many people are looking for work, anyways, you get the idea. Uber knows that there will be people signing up to beat the crap out of their car so that they won't become homeless.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> So why not put that wonderful thesaurus skill you have to work while getting a degree. Instead of attempting to stir banter with someone on an uber driver forum.....btw BA in BS


That's funny. It actually made me giggle. I showed my roommate too. He also laughed.

I might have a degree or two sitting around here somewhere.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> That's funny. It actually made me giggle. I showed my roommate too. He also laughed.
> 
> I might have a degree or two sitting around here somewhere.


Roommate?
Buy your own place, kick them out
Sell your degrees on the deep web


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Nah, my roommate is pretty cool.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> So are you suggesting those wrongly deactivated should not complain?


Sounds as if he has " CORPORATE BIAS".


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> It does make sense, go back & read it. The driver can't drive until U or L get their statement.
> I'll bite, what could a driver possibly say?


 right, I understand that they cannot drive until U/L get a statement but you said getting a drivers statement before deactivation would only slow down the process. What process exactly are you talking about? The whole investigation process? If so, how the hell would getting a driver's statement prior to deactivation versus after deactivation slow down the whole process?? If anything, waiting to get the driver statement would slow down the process. You can't start investigating until you have both sides

As far as what the passenger could say... Well for starters if it's driving under the influence, they can produce a breathalyzer test from the Police Department emergency room within a certain time frame of the ride


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> A better support system means less money for drivers.


You're obviously just being a contrarian to everyone but I'm bored so I'll play along.

How does better support mean less money for drivers?

If Rohit works for 1/3 the cost of U.S. based support but it takes 5 emails back and forth to get something resolved, it's a wash.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

It is not about what they CAN do about it. It is really what they WANT to do about it. Which is to protect themselves and their revenue stream. The driver has no say.

Uber and Lyft couldn’t care less if a false complaint causes a driver to get deactivated. Even if U/L is that driver’s only means of support and deactivation means starvation and homelessness. That is none of U/L’s concern. Because they will have a replacement signed up in no time.

They could easily track riders who make frequent complaints against drivers who have no other complaint against them and flag those riders. But they don't. They can also review dash cam videos to determine if what the rider said actually took place. But they purposely do not.

Why? To protect their revenue stream. Riders give them money, drivers take money away. Drivers are a necessary evil to them. To lose a driver is nothing. To lose a rider is everything.

Same reason they will keep cutting driver pay. As long as they can keep signing up drivers, they couldn’t care less about their burden. The only thing that matters is not losing riders that will pay.

Deactivating a driver covers their butts. And as long as they're covered, and they don't lose a paying rider, nothing else really matters.


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

But they're not paying as much as they should if they keep getting free rides by making false claims. And the fact Uber and Lyft automatically respond this way incentivizes other passengers to make false complaints which decrease corporate profits...or in Uber and Lyft's case increase their losses. I've never seen another company continually refund their customers - no questions asked. If a restaurant serves a bad meal, the manager will usually come out, discuss the problem and either apologize or maybe take it off the bill. Customers don't get to email in a few days later and get it credited to their card - and then continually repeat the same scam at the same restaurant.



Rushmanyyz said:


> Hold the riders to what same standard? They are paying. You are getting paid. How could the standards possibly be the same?


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

If this isn't trolling I don't know what is .


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

LAS0023 said:


> But they're not paying as much as they should if they keep getting free rides by making false claims. And the fact Uber and Lyft automatically respond this way incentivizes other passengers to make false complaints which decrease corporate profits...or in Uber and Lyft's case increase their losses. I've never seen another company continually refund their customers - no questions asked. If a restaurant serves a bad meal, the manager will usually come out, discuss the problem and either apologize or maybe take it off the bill. Customers don't get to email in a few days later and get it credited to their card - and then continually repeat the same scam at the same restaurant.


This is abject fantasy. The plural of anecdote is not data.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

Who cares about drivers they can be replaced with a keystroke.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> right, I understand that they cannot drive until U/L get a statement but you said getting a drivers statement before deactivation would only slow down the process. What process exactly are you talking about? The whole investigation process? If so, how the hell would getting a driver's statement prior to deactivation versus after deactivation slow down the whole process?? If anything, waiting to get the driver statement would slow down the process. You can't start investigating until you have both sides
> 
> As far as what the passenger could say... Well for starters if it's driving under the influence, they can produce a breathalyzer test from the Police Department emergency room within a certain time frame of the ride


Agreed.

The speed of the process does not matter if, while it proceeds, the driver can still keep working and make money.


----------



## bettercallpaul (Dec 18, 2018)

riders need to scan i.d for scooters they should have to scan id for human chauffers so they cant just keep getting new anonymous accounts.

Maybe after 1st 30 days or 1st non 5 star rating they need to upload to verify account.

Watch 70s episodes of taxi cabs have partitions for a reason & its not because drivers are the dangerous ones.

The fake drivers drunk fraud is easy, if they completed the trip theyre lying or dont care, cuz if i get in a strangers car & i actually think high or drunk its can i stop at the next biz i see, get out & cancel trip.

Most other stuff dash cam for night shift or just buy a audio recorder to leave on for evidence. No privacy in the car i own travelling on public streets.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

SO. According to this guy, despite the fact that in the real world you're INNOCENT till PROVEN guilty by a jury of your peers, its perfectly reasonable for U/L to deactivate you until you can jump through enough hoops to prove yourself innocent.

.... good to know!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> SO. According to this guy, despite the fact that in the real world you're INNOCENT till PROVEN guilty by a jury of your peers, its perfectly reasonable for U/L to deactivate you until you can jump through enough hoops to prove yourself innocent.
> 
> .... good to know!


No that's the point. There is no jumping through hoops to prove you're innocent. you're automatically guilty and deactivated



BigRedDriver said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The speed of the process does not matter if, while it proceeds, the driver can still keep working and make money.


Certain things I understand them having to deactivate you immediately until the investigation is complete. Such as sexual assault, physical assault etc. The biggest problem is them not allowing us to provide any proof of our innocence


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> No that's the point. There is no jumping through hoops to prove you're innocent. you're automatically guilty and deactivated


Oh I know. My main question here is why our little friend Demon thinks that this is constitutionally correct. lol
Its almost as though the government themselves are allowing RS companies to exist in their own scary little world where only the rules that the execs make while high as a kite and drunk as a sailor exist.
Amusing, but scary.
Even scarier are those people that think that this behavior is okay for whatever reason.


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

Do not pay so much attention, learn to use the platform to your advantage and screw Uber and Lyft. That’s how they treat us so why you play nice???


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

merryon2nd said:


> SO. According to this guy, despite the fact that in the real world you're INNOCENT till PROVEN guilty by a jury of your peers, its perfectly reasonable for U/L to deactivate you until you can jump through enough hoops to prove yourself innocent.
> 
> .... good to know!


That's not at all how it works in the real world of business. A person is only innocent until proven guilty if charged with a crime by the government. U & L are NOT the government.



Daisey77 said:


> No that's the point. There is no jumping through hoops to prove you're innocent. you're automatically guilty and deactivated
> 
> Certain things I understand them having to deactivate you immediately until the investigation is complete. Such as sexual assault, physical assault etc. The biggest problem is them not allowing us to provide any proof of our innocence


What stops a driver from sending in the proof they have?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> What stops a driver from sending in the proof they have?


Nothing Stops them from sending it in. Now whether U/L accept it or even look at it as a completely different thing.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Demon said:


> They're already doing all they can. What else would you have them realistically do?


Invite them to the hub? See for themselves if someone is lying or not? Have a one on one conversation with driver questioned based on what was said ? Not quite sure what you mean what else could they do? I know that I, and most of the population can tell if something is bs just by in person interaction of asking a question to see if a lie is being said. But let's just take the lazy approach.... and on top of that, have someone online ask such a stupid question that supports a lackadaisical approach by "tech" companies that can ruin someones lively hood.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> SO. According to this guy, despite the fact that in the real world you're INNOCENT till PROVEN guilty by a jury of your peers, its perfectly reasonable for U/L to deactivate you until you can jump through enough hoops to prove yourself innocent.
> 
> .... good to know!


You are INNOCENT til PROVEN guilty in the eyes of the government, there is no obligation that a private citizen or non government entity can not form their own opinion and act accordingly even without it going to court.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Don’t ever call Uber support, you’ll just get suspended for interrupting their sleep.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Face it people...drivers are at the short end of the stick here. Do your best to avoid a-hole passengers, arguments, etc. Just takes one lying liar and you are toast.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> Invite them to the hub? See for themselves if someone is lying or not? Have a one on one conversation with driver questioned based on what was said ? Not quite sure what you mean what else could they do? I know that I, and most of the population can tell if something is bs just by in person interaction of asking a question to see if a lie is being said. But let's just take the lazy approach.... and on top of that, have someone online ask such a stupid question that supports a lackadaisical approach by "tech" companies that can ruin someones lively hood.


There's nothing stopping a driver from doing that now.



BigRedDriver said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The speed of the process does not matter if, while it proceeds, the driver can still keep working and make money.


The driver wouldn't be able to drive while the investigation is ongoing. That's why waiting for the driver statement would make the process take longer.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Demon said:


> There's nothing stopping a driver from doing that now.
> 
> The driver wouldn't be able to drive while the investigation is ongoing. That's why waiting for the driver statement would make the process take longer.


That was my point. The process puts an undue burden on the driver. Except in the extreme cases, the driver should be allowed a living while statements are gathered.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Heck, even cops who are under investigation for SHOOTING someone get PAID leave while their case drags. lmao. RS companies are shameless.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I would like them to provide name of pax and time and place picked up. If there is dash cam footage it should be looked at. If it exonerates the driver, Uber/Lyft should suspend the pax and possibly make them pay restitution to the driver. We are entitled to confront our accusers.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

LAbDog65 said:


> I would like them to provide name of pax and time and place picked up. If there is dash cam footage it should be looked at. If it exonerates the driver, Uber/Lyft should suspend the pax and possibly make them pay restitution to the driver. We are entitled to confront our accusers.


No, drivers aren't entitled to confront their accusers. If they gave the driver the name of pax there would be some driver who would go to the pax's house and confront them about the allegation and Uber or Lyft would be incredibly liable.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> No, drivers aren't entitled to confront their accusers. If they gave the driver the name of pax there would be some driver who would go to the pax's house and confront them about the allegation and Uber or Lyft would be incredibly liable.


Well then Maybe passengers would think twice about making false allegations and maybe Uber or Lyft would come up with a more fair ways to handle situations


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Its not even worth arguing valid points to this guy, because like most people, he'll always believe himself to be correct. End of the day, RS is just one of those things everyone should be working to get away from.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Well then Maybe passengers would think twice about making false allegations and maybe Uber or Lyft would come up with a more fair ways to handle situations


How do you know the allegations are false?
That's the entire point of the thread, as a driver what do you want U or L to reasonably do?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> How do you know the allegations are false?
> That's the entire point of the thread, as a driver what do you want U or L to reasonably do?


Well I thought that was the entire point of the thread but as many suggestions as we've given you, you don't seem to respond well to any of them. so I don't really know exactly what the purpose of this thread is.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

The actual purpose of this thread, apparently, is to make RS companies the good guys, and make US look like a bunch of A-holes. Lol


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Well I thought that was the entire point of the thread but as many suggestions as we've given you, you don't seem to respond well to any of them. so I don't really know exactly what the purpose of this thread is.


Because you're not offering actual suggestions that U or L could reasonably institute, which is the point of the thread.



merryon2nd said:


> The actual purpose of this thread, apparently, is to make RS companies the good guys, and make US look like a bunch of A-holes. Lol


You'd be very wrong. The main point in all of my posts is that no one should be doing business with U or L.


----------



## mikearmy (Dec 14, 2015)

Alot of problems would be solved if you just dont drive after 11 on friday and Saturday nights. That's when most problems with pax occurs. The few extra dollars you earn just isnt worth the trouble, especially if this job is important to you.


----------



## PartTimeUber (Feb 23, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> We currently get $1.11 /mile + $0.1875 /min
> 
> Major highway closing in 4 weeks should turn the entire city into a parking lot, and I'm hoping morning commute will surge HARD until summer returns.


----------



## Caturria (Jun 14, 2018)

It may be that I have no horse in this race (as I'm only a passenger), but from a strictly logistics/software engineering prospective, here's my $0.02 on what's feasible and as fair as possible (if it were me running the show at one of these companies, not that I'd ever want to).
Obviously, since they're not like a taxi company that has a central dispatching office who knows all the drivers personally, pretty well impossible to determine legitimacy of an accusation with near 100 percent accuracy. Hypothetically I think this is the best solution (again, if I were running things, which I would never want to be):
Both passenger and driver apps should implement a 'take picture' and 'take video' option. The pictures and video should be protected with authenticated encryption, and be watermarked with a timestamp and some kind of unique identifier. That way they can't be manipulated (or in the case of vomit fraud, reused).
When a complaint comes in:
*Hopefully the passenger was able to provide in app photo or video evidence;
*If not, give the driver a time limit (say 48 hours) to provide either in app or dash cam evidence;
If one or the other was able to provide material, it pretty much tells all. If for some reason neither party could provide anything, then all you can really do is rule based on which party has the better track record, fair or not, because the office people weren't there and have nothing to go on.
Stuff like DUI, they should be telling people to call 911. TNCs can't possibly investigate these, and that deters people from making false complaints of that nature.
When I signed up for my passenger account, very little information was asked of me, and only my email address and phone number were verified.
PayPal, on the other hand, shut my account off after two weeks and asked me to provide photo ID and proof of address; no problem.


----------



## Romalu (Nov 29, 2018)

I had my Uber account abruptly deactivated simply because I got two 'concerned about your driving' reports in less than a week. Not drunk driving or anything serious, just the vague speed/braking/maneuvering concerns. It didn't matter than I hadn't had any such reports in months, that I had numerous rider compliments or that I had a high rating. The reports came in and I was out. Permanently, and without any recourse. 

To me that response is WAY too harsh, especially considering these vague reports are just the riders' perspective and don't come with any proof of their validity. My suggestions: 1) they could relax the standard a hair, to say 3 reports in X period of time instead of just 2. Two reports could just be coincidence; three becomes a definite pattern. And 2) They could also allow such drivers to get their accounts reactivated, at least once, either by taking a driving safety refresher or simply waiting a certain period of time. Only if it happens again would the deactivation be permanent.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Romalu said:


> I had my Uber account abruptly deactivated simply because I got two 'concerned about your driving' reports in less than a week. Not drunk driving or anything serious, just the vague speed/braking/maneuvering concerns. It didn't matter than I hadn't had any such reports in months, that I had numerous rider compliments or that I had a high rating. The reports came in and I was out. Permanently, and without any recourse.
> 
> To me that response is WAY too harsh, especially considering these vague reports are just the riders' perspective and don't come with any proof of their validity. My suggestions: 1) they could relax the standard a hair, to say 3 reports in X period of time instead of just 2. Two reports could just be coincidence; three becomes a definite pattern. And 2) They could also allow such drivers to get their accounts reactivated, at least once, either by taking a driving safety refresher or simply waiting a certain period of time. Only if it happens again would the deactivation be permanent.


I believe there is a class offered to get reactivated.


----------



## Romalu (Nov 29, 2018)

Demon said:


> I believe there is a class offered to get reactivated.


I asked the rep at the Hub about that. I was not given that option. There was no explanation as to why not.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Demon said:


> No, drivers aren't entitled to confront their accusers. If they gave the driver the name of pax there would be some driver who would go to the pax's house and confront them about the allegation and Uber or Lyft would be incredibly liable.


like I don't remember where the ***** lives that caused my deactivation....lol..I remember....the exact pickup address


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

1. Take into account past history more. A driver with a very high rating and thousands of trips is highly unlikely to suddenly just start sexually assaulting passengers or saying racist things to them.

2. Establish it in the ToS for passengers that they are responsible if they make false accusations and that they could incur financial liability.

3. Have the company compensate drivers not found guilty of anything with compensation for the downtime.

4. Demand that the passenger provide some sort of proof of the accusation and provide education for this in advance. These passengers all have smart phones with cameras. They need to be using them to document their claims.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

joebo1963 said:


> like I don't remember where the @@@@@ lives that caused my deactivation....lol..I remember....the exact pickup address


There's a world of difference between you guessing who made the complaint and U or L telling you who made the complaint.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

I drove taxi in Atlanta for 15 years before uber. Taxi complaints and violations were held before a panel of drivers and city reps. I'm hearing drivers being deactivated with no due process. I understand I can quit at any time, and vice versa. But you buy a car and pay insurance, and to be fired without recourse is not right


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Codyboy1 said:


> I drove taxi in Atlanta for 15 years before uber. Taxi complaints and violations were held before a panel of drivers and city reps. I'm hearing drivers being deactivated with no due process. I understand I can quit at any time, and vice versa. But you buy a car and pay insurance, and to be fired without recourse is not right


I agree. As long as drivers keep signing up under the current structure, nothing will ever change.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I had a pax make numerous racist comments last night... Lyft's response was to suspend me Seems fair to me*Original Poster*


FIFY



kcdrvr15 said:


> almost 1k a week, congrats my man.


Fozzie Bear is a woman.



Demon said:


> that would discourage people from making real complaints.


............and your complaint is_________________________________________________________________?



Demon said:


> A better support system means less money for drivers.


How so?



Demon said:


> You're back to trolling.


.............again, your complaint is________________________________________________________________?



New2This said:


> You're obviously just being a contrarian to everyone but I'm bored so I'll play along.
> How does better support mean less money for drivers?


It is a form of Socratic dialectic. If the way that Plato recorded it is anything close to how Sokrates said it, it is no wonder that the Ancient Athenians gave him that nasty cocktail.



New2This said:


> its perfectly reasonable for U/L to deactivate you until you can jump through enough hoops to prove yourself innocent..... good to know!


F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* are private entities. They have no obligation to respect the Constitution of the United States of America.



Daisey77 said:


> you're automatically guilty and deactivated


That is how both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* work. It is just as bad when you are dealing with taxicab regulators and adjudicators. If you go in front of them, you are guilty even when proved innocent.



merryon2nd said:


> Oh I know. My main question here is why our little friend Demon thinks that this is constitutionally correct. .


Neither Uber nor Lyft have any obligation to be "constitutionally correct".



Demon said:


> in the real world of business. A person is only innocent until proven guilty if charged with a crime by the government. U & L are NOT the government,


^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^



Daisey77 said:


> whether U/L accept it or *even look at it* as a completely different thing.


 (emphasis added)

Therein lies the rub.



Caturria said:


> Obviously, since they're not like a taxi company that has a central dispatching office who knows all the drivers personally, .


That used to obtain in the cab business, but no more. There is a central office, but there are no more real dispatchers. There is a digital computer/satellite/GPS based system that assigns calls electronically. If there is a voice on the microphone, it is some minimum wage worker pulled in off the street. They used to hire those people as call takers, only. If you want a human being who actually knows what he is doing, you must pay him. This passes over the human being's moodiness and other quirks. These days, it is very rare that the person on the microphone knows anything.

It was in Toronto, in the mid to late 1970s, that a computer first started to assign calls.



Codyboy1 said:


> I drove taxi in Atlanta for 15 years before uber. Taxi complaints and violations were held before a panel of drivers and city reps. to be fired without recourse is not right


The cab drivers' and companies' business activities are heavily regulated. The government issues the licence. Because of that, the government must give the driver due process before it revokes or suspends the licence. One thing that the government can not do, is tell a company how to accept or reject drivers. There are, of course, the usual strictures against discriminating due to a protected class, but, if a cab company does not want or no longer wants a driver, it simply shows him the door.

That is correct, that it is not right to dump a driver, especially after he has put out all of this money for a car, but, they can do it.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

I like to make graphics. Here's one I made for a Dark Shadows (TV series, 1966-1971) Facebook forum.










My background is in Marketing (Fujitsu fax) and Accounting (Boeing Capital).


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> FIFY
> 
> Fozzie Bear is a woman.
> 
> ...


If pax are put in fear of filing a complaint there would be no Uber or Lyft.

A better support system would cost money.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> If pax are put in fear of filing a complaint *there would be no Uber or Lyft*


(emphasis added)

Once more; your complaint is__________________________________________________________________?



Demon said:


> A better support system would cost money.


When you consider that F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* keep charging the customers more money and will not share the self-awarded raises with the drivers and that both pay people to stay up nights dreaming up new ways to divert money from the drivers, they can spend the money for a better support system. In fact, my use of "better" is a poor choice of words. In order for something to be better, it has to exist. There is currently no support system in place at either Uber or Lyft for the drivers. There is what is alleged to be a "support" system, but "alleged" and "actual" are two different things.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Look people we all are keenly aware that Uber/Lyft are shady operations at best, so don’t be surprised or upset when you get de-activated.


----------

